# Nautic Star Boats?



## mlbowfin

I've been looking at boats and will be making a purchase in the near future. One boat that has been catching my eye is the 2015 Nautic Star Legacy. Before I commit to making the long drive to see it in person, I would like to hear from a few people who own or have owned a Nautic Star. any ifo is appreciated.


----------



## bhdawgs

ml... do a search on the hull truth.  You will probably get a ton of info.  I have always heard good things about nautic star


----------



## fishingga

I have a 1910 bought new in 2008.  I would buy another one.  Where are you going to look?  I got mine near Tampa.


----------



## j k petro

I have the 1900 XS , which is the smallest offshore series Nautic Star makes .
I love this boat . It has plenty of deadrise to handle rough water and stil only has a 14 inch draft for the skinny stuff.
I bought the boat brand new in 2011 and had nothing but good results from the boat.
I have had a few minor flaws with diffrent things throughout the boat but Nautic Star warranted EVERYTHING inside the 1 year date of purchase.
Outside the 1 year date Nautic Star met me half way with some things they really did not have to.
I don't think you will be unhappy with a purchase of a new Nautic Star.


----------



## j k petro

I found a few pictures to give you an idea of this style of boat , hope this helps ....


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING

There is one for sale on my neighborhood in Richmond Hill


----------



## mlbowfin

fishingga said:


> I have a 1910 bought new in 2008.  I would buy another one.  Where are you going to look?  I got mine near Tampa.



Looking in Fort Walton, Gulf Coast Boating Center.


----------



## mlbowfin

j k petro said:


> I have the 1900 XS , which is the smallest offshore series Nautic Star makes .
> I love this boat . It has plenty of deadrise to handle rough water and stil only has a 14 inch draft for the skinny stuff.
> I bought the boat brand new in 2011 and had nothing but good results from the boat.
> I have had a few minor flaws with diffrent things throughout the boat but Nautic Star warranted EVERYTHING inside the 1 year date of purchase.
> Outside the 1 year date Nautic Star met me half way with some things they really did not have to.
> I don't think you will be unhappy with a purchase of a new Nautic Star.



that's good looking boat J,P. thanks for the reply.


----------



## BigGaJon

I have a 2015 2110 Sport bay boat that I am very impressed with. I traded in a Ranger bass boat because my needs changed and this suits me perfectly. Has plenty of room for 4 anglers to fish comfortably and the F150 Yamaha pushes it fine. I have taken it to the Golden Isles once and it did great. It will be going back down next weekend. I also had one small warranty issue and I contacted my dealer (Wedowee Marine) and they in turn contacted Nautic Star and the part was overnighted to me all under warranty, that was excellent customer service. The boat has a 12 inch draft and rides really dry and is plenty fast enough. One of my favorite features is the dual baitwells/livewells, 1 in front and one in back of  the boat. My other favorite feature is the folding console rail and removable windshield, this allows me to get the boat in my garage.


----------



## Buzz

Mine is pretty similar to BigGaJon's boat.  I have a 2014 214 XTS.     THe 150 pushes it close to 50 mph and it fishes fine with a load of folks.    Wished I had upgraded to the seat he has    Mine was also purchased from Wedowee Marine who beat the prices of anyone I found on the coast.   Mine is used on large lakes more than the coast but it will handle cabin cruiser wake at 40 mph and keep going.  We have three crazy high energy dogs and that's part of the reason I went center console.    Open design, no carpet, etc.


----------

